# موقع تجد فيه أي شيئ يخطر ببالك في مجال الإلكترونيك وأأكد أي شيئ



## كونترول (31 أكتوبر 2007)

أقول و أكرر أي شيء يخطر أو لم يخطر في بالك في مجال الإلكترونيك 
تجده هنا 
www.abcelectronique.com
موقع باللغة الفرنسية 
أنا أنتضر ردكم:81:


----------



## Maher_Q (31 أكتوبر 2007)

والله شكر الك بس فرنسي !! صعب شوي 
بس تترجمت من ا لــ google 
الله يسلم ايديك


----------



## خالد بن سعود (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا" لك اخي


----------



## يـــحــيى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطك العافية و مشكور


----------



## الفرعون المصرى2 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطك العافية و مشكور


----------



## مستقبل (4 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## كونترول (7 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله ووفقني وإياكم إلى الطريق المستقيم 
وترقبو الجديد إنشاء الله


----------



## ali_almatari (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا 
بس الموقع بالفرنسي


----------



## aissa1 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك اللله فيك لا مشكل بالفرتسي


----------



## كونترول (9 نوفمبر 2007)

ياأخو الموقع بالفرنسية ولكن المضمون بالفرنسية و العربية:63:


----------



## B-F (11 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير:13:


----------



## كونترول (12 نوفمبر 2007)

عفون المضمون بالفرنسية و الإنجليزية


----------



## fullbank (12 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## eng_hat (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*merci*

merci merci merci merci


----------



## خالد حسن احمد (16 نوفمبر 2007)

ندخلة ان شاء اللة


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## فاطمة1 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم


----------



## قصي وليد قبها (17 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## geniusse01 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور.


----------



## أبو حلا (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

جزاك اله خير أخي الكريم

بس ياريت موقع بالانجليزية او العربية على نفس المستوى


----------



## أبو حلا (10 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhhh helo khales


----------



## الياس عبد النور (17 أغسطس 2008)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## شوكت احمد كوجر (20 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر على الموقع ، حقيقي رائع


----------



## مستر اليكترو (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا وجارى التصفح


----------



## منار يازجي (23 أغسطس 2008)

سلمت يداك يا زميلي


----------



## سيف الارواح (25 أغسطس 2008)

انااا معرفة اللغة الانقلزية ابعرف اللغة الفرنسية 

بس الموقع شكله جيد 
ومشكور على جهودك المميز والى الامام انشاالله


----------

